# Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt." (merged)



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry to create another new thread tonight, but I thought this was an interesting tidbit from Quick's blog concerning Zach's future in Portland:

From Quick's blog:

"By early June, Portland general manager Kevin Pritchard knew he would trade Randolph this offseason after a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."

I don't think there's much use in speculating who that player might have been. We can all guess it's not Fred Jones or Dan Dickau, I suppose. 

But it's still an interesting subplot to the story.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

As he flew home from the weeklong combine in Orlando, Fla., Pritchard said he felt himself leaning toward Oden.

"He's amazing," Pritchard said late that night on June 1. "You just feel he's got to be the guy."


Ha ha ha ha. Definitely some homoerotic undertones there. Silly KP.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



wastro said:


> Sorry to create another new thread tonight, but I thought this was an interesting tidbit from Quick's blog concerning Zach's future in Portland:
> 
> From Quick's blog:
> 
> ...


My guess is LaMarcus. Interesting none the less.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Actually, it was Fred Jones and Dan Dickau who asked KP to trade Zach... the irony is rich.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

I'm sure it was Brandon Roy. Brandon has had some run ins with Zach, and I can see Brandon as the kind of guy who would get upset at Zach for not playing defense and being a black hole on offense.

And really, Brandon is the only one with enough clout to suggest we trade of our top player.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



Blazer Freak said:


> My guess is LaMarcus. Interesting none the less.


I would guess Aldridge also. Dang it, now I'm curious.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Given that this is Quick, I wouldn't put too much stock in it.

If by some chance it IS true, we are in deep trouble. Once a player gets away with throwing a team-mate under the bus, it becomes a habit. Just ask anybody who has played with Kobe.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Has to be Roy. He's the only one with the balls to demand that.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Could it be Joel?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Given that this is Quick, I wouldn't put too much stock in it.
> 
> If by some chance it IS true, we are in deep trouble. Once a player gets away with throwing a team-mate under the bus, it becomes a habit. Just ask anybody who has played with Kobe.


My guess would be Roy or Aldridge, just because PDX is hitching their wagons to those two. So they'd definitely want to make them happy. (and here I am, speculating!)

I don't think it sets a bad precedent, because Zach wasn't a great influence or a good leader. Those players will be leaders in the locker room, and if the front office brings in good players to play alongside them, I don't see the same players making the same demands.

I'll put it this way: Roy and Aldrige won't have the same egos that Kobe has. So I don't see them throwing teammates under the bus.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Is damon back in town?

great..hopefully we don't have Tabloid Jason Quick back again...uggh


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Probably Greg Oden


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Im going to go with either Joel or Aldridge.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Wasn't it Roy who had to tell Randolph in the locker room last season to basically stfu and start acting like a man. I think it was after the strip-club fiasco.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Given that this is Quick, I wouldn't put too much stock in it.
> 
> If by some chance it IS true, we are in deep trouble. Once a player gets away with throwing a team-mate under the bus, it becomes a habit. Just ask anybody who has played with Kobe.


I dont necessarily agree. If it was Roy I think this could end up being a good thing, It lets everyone know who wears the pants in the family and personally, I'd rather that be Roy. It makes him the unquestionable leader on this team, somthing we havent had since Pippen.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

This has to go down as "The Night of Paranoia and Exaggeration" on the Blazer board. Deep trouble? Fire Pritchard? Worst trade in team history? From ecstatic to miserable?

Some of you are just being ridiculous.

Read Schilly's thread and go to bed.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



TP3 said:


> This has to go down as "The Night of Paranoia and Exaggeration" on the Blazer board. Deep trouble? Fire Pritchard? Worst trade in team history? From ecstatic to miserable?
> 
> Some of you are just being ridiculous.
> 
> Read Schilly's thread and go to bed.


Well said.

If i recall, didnt we get all fired up when KP didnt get Morrison?

Seriously! We have GREG ODEN.

Rid ourselves of Z-Bo and the Jailblazers persona.

We are a force again.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



TP3 said:


> This has to go down as "The Night of Paranoia and Exaggeration" on the Blazer board. Deep trouble? Fire Pritchard? Worst trade in team history? From ecstatic to miserable?
> 
> Some of you are just being ridiculous.
> 
> Read Schilly's thread and go to bed.


I'm sorry...did you say read this thread and then go to bed with SCHILLY?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Night of the long knives.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



Miksaid said:


> As he flew home from the weeklong combine in Orlando, Fla., Pritchard said he felt himself leaning toward Oden.
> 
> "He's amazing," Pritchard said late that night on June 1. "You just feel he's got to be the guy."
> 
> ...


Huh? I think the homoerotic undertones are all in your imagination.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

I'd be willing to bet it was Roy. I think Roy is the only player on the Blazers roster to have that kind of an influence on KP. The locker room run-in is also a tell tale sign.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



Spoolie Gee said:


> I dont necessarily agree. If it was Roy I think this could end up being a good thing, It lets everyone know who wears the pants in the family and personally, I'd rather that be Roy. It makes him the unquestionable leader on this team, somthing we havent had since Pippen.


I gotta agree. I think it could be a bad thing if it was a player who would abuse that leadership position, but Roy has consistently shown that he puts the team first and will act accordingly. If it was Roy, it is definitely a changing of the guard on who has the authority in the locker room. If Roy ends up being the big man in the locker room, this could be a bigger deal than we may realize. I think he has the conviction to will the team to great things.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

If in deed anyone said it.......It wasn't Aldridge. Remember how irritated he was with the questioning from the media when they went on a small win streak in the second half of the season without Zach. He did not like the implication that they played better without Zach. I doubt he is that good of an actor. My guess is Quick was speculating or someone like Roy was merely syaing what the rest of have been saying. Zach, LaMarcus, and Oden ain't going to work.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*



Talkhard said:


> Huh? I think the homoerotic undertones are all in your imagination.


The Homoerotic Undertones would be a good name for a band.

barfo


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

They all probably thought it... someone just had the balls to stand up and say it. For all Zach's numbers we saw how the team seemed to play better when he was NOT in the lineup. Go figure. Maybe this will piss Miles off enough to retire. We can only hope.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

It's quite possible (and in fact probable) that KP went to one of the Blazers and asked him for his opinion about whether Randolph needed to be moved. Of course, that would be a far cry from someone storming into KPs office and demanding that Randolph be traded. 

Most here have assumed that latter, but I think it's the former.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Did anybody catch...*

that a player went to KP and asked Zach to be dealt? I think that says something to me! That was in the paper today. Many think that losing Zach for what we got back was insane but I think having to watch Oden and Roy wait around for Zach to take a shot all season is just as insane. Not to mention allowing Zach to rub off on ODen in any way. Sorry, but Zach within 2 years of being in NEW YORK will be in sooooo much trouble we'll think trading him away for a stick of gum was a great thing. Zach can't get out of the way of himself. NYC is the superbowl of places not to go if you have control issues. Think KP and crew don't already know this. Everybody says Isiah got the best of this deal, WRONG! Wait and see.

I think getting rid of Zach was more of securing our investment with Oden, Roy and LA for years to come. Now they kow it's their team!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody catch...*

I don't think most people understand how badly the Blazers wanted to move Zach. Everyone preaches about his numbers, and they are very good, but what most seem to forget about is that he doesn't help the franchise in any way. Getting Channing Frye, who is a good young player and A LOT of cap space in 09 was a great move for Portland. Nobody was offering a lot for Zach. His off court troubles really outweigh his on court offense.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Did anybody catch...*

Didn't see this thread had already been started elsewhere! Sorry!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Did anybody catch...*

One thing I do know is Zach can't stay out of trouble. Just imagine first week of the season and after the game Zach and Oden go out, Zach get's hammered, drives home gets pulled over and the press is there to create the "Negative Story" of the Year which the national media would run with. That is a very realistic thought.

If I'm KP I'm avoiding that at all costs. Oden, Roy and LA need to be above reproach for our new image. Anything that gets in the way of that will be gone.

On the other hand just wait till Zach goes to a city that boos its own team off the court some nights. Throw in abrupt New Yorkers and a nightlife that Portland has never seen and you've got all the ingrediants for chaos. I wont even bring in the chemistry issues that Curry, Stephan and Zach will have with who gets the ball most!:lol: :lol: 

Isiah thought he played for the bad boys huh?

Back to the Blazers, we now have a team that will pass the ball, share the glory and like being on the court together. I see this as a huge win!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Quick: ".. a prominent Blazers player requested that Randolph be dealt."*

Maybe it was Zach himself.

Or Darius. That would be funny.

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody catch...*

Getting Frye, who was literally untouchable last year was a great move.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody catch...*



mediocre man said:


> Getting Frye, who was literally untouchable last year was a great move.



Just curious, but what is the color of the sun on your home planet?

Frye showed his true colors last year. He showed the same lack of focus/desire he was accused of at Arizona. He is rapidly sliding into being a complete waste of a roster spot.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Did anybody catch...*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Just curious, but what is the color of the sun on your home planet?
> 
> Frye showed his true colors last year. He showed the same lack of focus/desire he was accused of at Arizona. He is rapidly sliding into being a complete waste of a roster spot.


He's 23, give him a break. He played on arguably the worst team, in the worst situation from a media pressure cooker standpoint. I'm sure he didnt like his teammates a whole lot for the most part.

I heard last night from Pritchard at the Press conference that Channing Frye was thrilled to be coming to Portland, so i dont sense a lack of motivation in that statement.

Besides, Frye was coming off of an injury last season and never got into the swing of things when David Lee took his spot while he was out.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody catch...*



Five5even said:


> He's 23, give him a break. He played on arguably the worst team, in the worst situation from a media pressure cooker standpoint. I'm sure he didnt like his teammates a whole lot for the most part.
> 
> I heard last night from Pritchard at the Press conference that Channing Frye was thrilled to be coming to Portland, so i dont sense a lack of motivation in that statement.
> 
> Besides, Frye was coming off of an injury last season and never got into the swing of things when David Lee took his spot while he was out.


I would be more willing to buy that argument, if he had come out of college with a rep as a "bust-his-butt" type player. Then his second year in the NBA would be the anomaly. Instead, it was his rookie season that was out of character. :whoknows:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*What player demanded that ZBo be traded?*

Jason Quick said that a prominent player asked that ZBo be traded. Has this already been talked about in here?

Go Blazers


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: What player demanded that ZBo be traded?*

I think Quick made it up. He's done this in the past. 

Maybe I'm wrong...but its just happened in the past when Damon was around.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What player demanded that ZBo be traded?*

http://www.basketballforum.com/port...s-player-requested-randolph-dealt-merged.html


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Click on the Roy interview. Doesnt sound like Roy was the guy who asked for Zach to be traded. But I guess I really wouldnt expect him to say anything different to the media.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/2007_summer_league_central.html


----------

